# Fury



## artbymdp (Mar 16, 2013)

Acrylic on canvas. Thanks for looking.


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

unreal. i'd hang that on my wall. really well done.


----------



## artbymdp (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks. Unreal is usually a goal of mine.


----------



## Rangefinder (Apr 26, 2013)

Agreed---I'd certainly hang that one. Gorgeous work. Pallet knife relief?


----------

